# Hi all



## RodKnock (Sep 10, 2011)

:wave: Nice to meet you all, been modeling and slotcar drag racing for 40 yrs and have decided to try my hand in dioramas
am amazed at what ive seen in this community and hope to add to the supurb dioramas, please excuse some of the newbie questions ill ask:freak:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome and ask away!


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome in sir.


----------

